# GT: Game 46- Clippers @ Knicks 2/7



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Tues Feb 7
4:30 PM
TV: KTLA, NBALP
</center>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sound be an easy victory. I hope the Clippers dont look the team over, because sometimes they play well. But this shouldnt be a problem at all


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Marbury has missed their last two w/a shoulder problem.
Anybody know whether he will play against us? Thanks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

the last game i believe they had a big starting lineup with Jalen rose, Qrich, and crawford starting. 

If thats the same lineup i think we have to start singleton. Maybe cassell on Qrich? Singleton on rose, and mobley on crawford?


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

Should be an easy win and the clips are on a roll now. O yah the time is wrong its PM not AM that would suck if it was in the morning


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i hope this game is in HDTV. lately the away games that KTLA has broadcast have not been in HDTV, and they are even more blurry than the FSN broadcasts.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe Marbury will miss this game, the NY Post had said something that he will back after the All-Star break.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

HDTiVo is all setup and ready to go !!! Just incase KTLA broadcasts in HD... 
But I would aggree with yamaneko that when it's not HD on KTLA, I have to either watch in Narrow Format, or in SD thru Direct..
Go Clippers !!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=239974


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Knicks Starting Unit might be:
Rose/Craw/QRich/Mo Taylor/Curry

Wonder if Dun will start Ross or Singleton, hell maybe even Korolev to bump his confidence up. I'm guessing it'll be Q. Q on Rose, Sam on Q and Mobley on Craw?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Finally another game on KTLA! Then another one tomorrow! That's good news. Hopefully the Clippers can win in this should-win situation, because playing Detroit tomorrow will most likely be about 10 times harder.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Should be a win. Anyone know what channel the game will be on tonight? KTLA or FSN2?


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

ktla at 4:30
pregame on am 1150 at 4.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

No updates today? Jeez the Clippers are starting very lukewarm so far.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

That's got to be one of the worst first quarters ever for the Clippers. Two offensive fouls on Brand and two points for him? Good heavens...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow... if the Clips lose this game it will be by far their worst loss of the season. At least when we were blown out it was becasue we were vastly outplayed... New York is playing like **** tonight and the Clips are just self-destructing. The Knicks may be a good offensive rebounding but the Clips are honestly putting minimal effort into boxing out tonight.

Wilcox and Livingston have hurt the team tonight much more than they have helped.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank goodness for bad officiating... Livingston almost got us a costly backcourt violation


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What a horrible call. Should have been Clippers ball.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God Bless Brand. :biggrin:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Grab a ****ing defensive rebound... 

The story of the game (so far) is offensive rebounds for the Knicks and the 20 turnovers for the Clips... there's no excuse for not winning against a sorry New York team that hasn't shown up tonight either.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahahha its hard not to love that ugly man. He really knows how to make em when they count. He has turned out far more profitable than Mobley this season.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

SAM CASSELL SAM CASSELL SAM CASSELL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good, Mobley is utterly worthless. Can the guy choke in the final minutes as much has he has this season?


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow... 1.7 seconds all or nothing. Heartbreak or we could steal a win despite playing badly for the majority of the game.

Seatbelts are required for the final play...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Hahahaha... wow... Knicks can't even get it in and now all the Clips have to do is complete an inbounds themselves and its game over.

Unbelievable choking by New York


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I hate these blue uni's, they always either lose or go down to the wire and grind out a win. Clips matched and have a chance to pass the 4-2 record I predicted. How bout EB tho? What did he have? 6 Blocks and 4 in the 4th and final quarter?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

A much closer game than I expected, but Sam Cassell hits clutch threes YET again.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Mobley is useless!!! I hope he is traded during the offseason. He was brought in to hit 3s and he'll barely shoot 1 a game and doesn't even hit them. He is having career lows and im sure its only going to get worse.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

EB and Cassel were the saviors for the Clips... not to overlook Kaman though because he had a strong 22-11 performance.

Mobley's contribution was making the critical free throws at the end to give us a 3 point lead.

Q Ross and our bench were nonfactors tonight and had we been given a decent performance by any of them then the game would have been much easier for us.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I think Mobley has been playing pretty decently. I remember two games where he was instrumental in victories when Brand was out. Also, I remember several games in which he scored over 25 points. I think his problem right now has been consistent, but really the only consistent Clipper this season has been Brand.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

NBA Coast 2 Coast has been talking about us for the last 10 mintes, talking with Sam and now Dun...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea Cuttino has been playing decent of late but i do think she should start shooting more 

3s, and maybe be a spot up 3 point shooter


or bring back pike!!!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

cassell, cant believe him. Im surprised he hasnt done his one dance this year that he did against the clippers and does in crunch time where he makes the gesture showing that he has "big cajones" Maybe the NBA told him they would fine him if he does that again. 

Wilcox might have played himself out of the rotation again with an absolutely terrible 3-4 minute stretch, plus a play that almost got cassell a tech because cassell was so mad at wilcox. Dunleavvy definately was mad at wilcox, once bringing kaman back in after only sitting for one minute when brand got a costly foul (look at kaman's minutes tonight). Kaman could have had 2 more buckets if he would freaking DUNK the ball when down there. He did have like 3 or 4 dunks, but could have had two more but he tried layups thta he either missed or got fouled on. 

Ross made some stupid fouls, but also seems to be slowly getting his speed that he had at the begginning of the season back. 

Singleton had a laypu but thats about it. Every game he has like 2 or 3 plays where he could do an alley oop and is calling for it, but cassell or whomever has the ball refuses to throw the lob. Id like them to work on that in practice. Like i said, 2 or 3 times the lob to singleton is open every single game.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Cassell is a mother****ing beast. You gotta love the way he looks so calm and playful out there in the closing minutes like as if he knows his shots are gonna fall.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't catch the 2nd half but was a bit unhappy with the Clippers in the 1st half. Everything looked sloppy and inefficient. Glad Sam Cassell saved the day with Brand. Sam is Mr. Clutch, he has ice in his veins. Brand put up his average tonight but had a bunch of nice blocks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

brand had the block of the year SMOTHERING Curry's shot in the paint and holding on to it and starting the fast break.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We didnt play that well but I will take any win on the road. Clips only 1 game back of Phx.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

squeemu said:


> I think Mobley has been playing pretty decently. I remember two games where he was instrumental in victories when Brand was out. Also, I remember several games in which he scored over 25 points. I think his problem right now has been consistent, but really the only consistent Clipper this season has been Brand.



Or we can also remember the loss on this trip when the Clippers had a chance when he fouled off the ball in the final seconds of the game. 3 games in an entire season isn't worth his contract.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Or we can also remember the loss on this trip when the Clippers had a chance when he fouled off the ball in the final seconds of the game. 3 games in an entire season isn't worth his contract.


I think he's had much more than 3 good games. I know he's made mistakes, and he probably is overpaid at the moment, but he is still a factor in many of the Clipper victories.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

whether he connects or not, he affects the team because the other team has to pay attention to him, because they know what he is capable of doing. He stretches the defense. Imagine if it was just like Q ross and singleton out there, the teams would be able to double more down low, they could have more spacing, collapse on the lane, etc. But with mobley out there they always have to respect what hes capable of doing.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Kaman needs the KILLER INSTINCT !!! Throw it down BIG MAN.. Throw it DOWN !!!


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

One thing that I am very upset with is that when Livingston is bringing the ball up and either asking for a pick or for someone to open up to pass the ball to and get a play going, everyone just stops and are not moving around. 

Do you guys think that this is livingston's lack of experience or that the unit that he is playing with are not doing their job. 

This does not help Livi with his developing as a point guard, because he cannot get the play going if the players are not doing their part.


Please clipper fans comment on this, because I have noticed this for some games and I am very upset about it. Also if you have any ideas feel free to comment.


----------

